# Mk1 jetta carpet removal.



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

I searched and cant seem to find anything on how to remove the carpet. Im able to get the carpet up with out a problem but im having a really hard time trying to remove the AC/Heat box that sits inside the center gauge cluster area. 
Im thinking maybe just cutt the carpet around were im having trouble, but than again i really dont want this to be hacked. 
Please help.


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Mk1 jetta carpet removal. (dubmob_vr6)*

sent IM. Ready for some parts!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bowcaster (Dec 8, 2009)

I am having the exact same problem. Anyone have any ideas? can the carpet be removed with out removing the heater?


----------



## bouley77 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (Bowcaster)*

_Modified by bouley77 at 2:02 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## InSaneV (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (Bowcaster)*

if you can reach in behind and losen the metal pressure clips holding it on the fire wall







if not yes you have to remove the 4 bolts in the rain tray area so you can slighty shift itand get a bit more room. still a pita


----------

